# double auf int runden, nicht abschneiden



## equin12 (15. Apr 2007)

Hallo, wie kann ich einen dobule wert auf integer runden? Wenn ich den double wert auf int caste oder Math.round verwende, werden nur die Nachkommastellen abgeschnitten...


----------



## masta // thomas (15. Apr 2007)

Math.round() ist schon richtig, deine Fließkommazahl wird auf die näheste ganze Zahl gerundet.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Apr 2007)

notfalls den runden-Code manuell nachbauen:
int x = (int) (double + 0.5d);

sehr viel anders macht es Math.round auch nicht,
negative Werte müssen anders behandelt werden


----------

